# D.A Carson Exegetical Falacies book



## JesusIsLord (Aug 7, 2016)

Good day guys. Im reading through D. A Carson's Exegetical Falacies and I am wondering if this is a reliable book? Havent had much experience with D.A Carson.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Aug 7, 2016)

It is generally pretty good and provides excellent examples of things to avoid and be careful of as we exegete the text. My only critique would be that he sometimes takes it a bit too far. For example, he argues that John's alternation of Greek words for love in John 21 is not significant in light of the fact that these words are often used interchangeably in Greek. This is certainly true, however I would agree with Hendriksen and others who argue that it can be significant depending on context, and that John 21 is just such an instance.


----------



## arapahoepark (Aug 7, 2016)

Pretty much everything Carson writes is amazing.


----------



## Jack K (Aug 7, 2016)

It's a helpful book. I wish more preachers would read it.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Aug 7, 2016)

I'll add my voice to the chorus above: great book!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Aug 7, 2016)

It should be required reading for every office-bearer.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 8, 2016)

JesusIsLord said:


> Good day guys. Im reading through D. A Carson's Exegetical Falacies and I am wondering if this is a reliable book? Havent had much experience with D.A Carson.



It's fun. It's almost as good as his NT Commentary Survey, which reads like a joke book. It taught me how to spot the word = concept fallacy.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 8, 2016)

It's a useful book, though not all of his examples carry equal conviction. Like any book of prescriptions, it can be applied mechanically and do harm as well as good..


----------



## Warren (Aug 8, 2016)

What are some examples of exegetical falacies?


----------



## Toasty (Aug 8, 2016)

Warren said:


> What are some examples of exegetical falacies?



Here are some examples:

Dynamite comes from the Greek word "dunamis" so the English word "dynamite" helps you to understand what "dunamis" means.

A word always derives its meaning from the components of which it is made.

A word means only thing everywhere and anywhere.


----------



## Warren (Aug 8, 2016)

Thank you, Toast.

So this isn't a common mistake a layman in his English devos needs to beware of.


----------



## timmopussycat (Aug 9, 2016)

Warren said:


> Thank you, Toast.
> 
> So this isn't a common mistake a layman in his English devos needs to beware of.



We laymen do well if we know the common exegetical fallacies, if only to help us discern whether a given teaching, book point or opinion is true or not.


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 9, 2016)

Read it more than three decades ago (first edition) and thought it one of the most important books I ever read on the correct interpretation of the Bible. Haven't changed my mind since.


----------



## Jack K (Aug 9, 2016)

Warren said:


> Thank you, Toast.
> 
> So this isn't a common mistake a layman in his English devos needs to beware of.



In my experience, many of the fallacies Carson addresses tend to pop up not only in sermons but also in Sunday school classes or home Bible studies, where well-meaning believers who've heard/read a certain comment or are consulting the Greek in their interlinear Bible make interpretation assumptions they shouldn't. So for personal study reading your English Bible, this book may not be so necessary. But if you ever study alongside others, I think it would be helpful. (Just be gentle when pointing out the fallacies they use!)


----------



## Toasty (Aug 9, 2016)

Warren said:


> Thank you, Toast.
> 
> So this isn't a common mistake a layman in his English devos needs to beware of.



The book also covers logical, presuppositional, and historical fallacies so this can be helpful when reading the English Bible.


----------



## bookslover (Aug 10, 2016)

It's a great book. I don't think there's any other book out there quite like it. Even if you don't know Greek, it can be very useful and instructive. And it can be pretty hilarious at times.


----------



## JingWei (Aug 11, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> It should be required reading for every office-bearer.



...and anyone with bible software thinking that they can mine exegetical gold from a few clicks of the mouse.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Aug 11, 2016)

JingWei said:


> reaganmarsh said:
> 
> 
> > It should be required reading for every office-bearer.
> ...



Amen and amen!


----------



## Eoghan (Aug 31, 2016)

This book, yes.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 31, 2016)

Great book. I think it is very useful to demonstrate (in some sense) how lazy and sloppy many are with how they handle words. I know some people who are absolutely obsessed with word studies and finding the root meaning of words. The book helps even a layman understand that there is not a single method but overlapping disciplines at play and it's good to see how many dumb ideas are just passed on without thiniking about them. People like shortcuts to thinking and Carson challenges you to think more deeply about exegesis with this work.


----------

